# need advice on blocking fan light



## TruTHC (Feb 8, 2007)

my grow box is 2x2x4'tall and its in the attic. i have two 8inch duct fan, the blade are clear btw, the exhaust will be on the ceiling of my box and intake in the center on the door (i meant to put it on one of the sides but i wasnt thinking when i glued the other side on to the box, so now my only choice is the door) i been trying to think of stuff to cover but anything i use to cover will block the air flow. here are the pic of my fan, im still building the box, waiting for glue to dry in 30degree F. please help me out, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 8, 2007)

Tru, you need to get different fans.  You need an inline fan like this. http://www.n-g-w.com/detail.php?id=04_FANS&prod=609.  I bought the six incher.  The fan attaches outside your box and you can use duct to attach it to the opening.  Then you only need a passive intake for you opening down at the bottom of the box.  You can use PVC pipe to put a few bends in it and the light problem is solved.  I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2007)

try to  put like an L shape pipe  the elbo 90 degrees  an  you will se the diference


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks theyorker and brouli, i've spend much more than i thought i would spend. so im gomma try the elbow method for now and let see how it work. that fan look really nice to have tho. thanks for the help guys


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2007)

a li'l black spray paint inside the elbow to retard any reflectivity helps...


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 9, 2007)

i got the L shape (well kinda) and painted the inside black, my duct fan is 8inch and i cant find the L shape that is 8in, this is the only 8in i saw at homedepot, its adjustable. will this work? thanks guys!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 9, 2007)

i curies by my self   let me know 

it may sound weird  but i would conect to of those in one pice  and there you go  super-duper L elbo


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 9, 2007)

aw man, i gotta spend more money, not bad tho i got it for like 5 something each. that make sense tho, ill wait till my light get here then ill try it. thanks again brouli


----------



## theyorker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Tru.  I think what you are looking to do is create an airtight/lighttight box that has 2 opens, one at the top and one at the bottom.  Then you want to have a good strong exhaust fan sucking air out of the box at the top and then use PVC tubing to create a vent with a bend or 2 in it to keep light from escaping.  Now clean air is being sucked into the bottom of the box through the intake and spent air is being sucked out and exhausted (with carbon filter for oder control later) through the top.  I hope this helps.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 11, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> try to  put like an L shape pipe  the elbo 90 degrees  an  you will se the diference




Nice one brouli as we would have been sitting for hours pondering on that.  Genius.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

hahah you got jokes ha ??
it all good   im not going to say nothing about that  couse i dont want no PM from HICK   on what im writing    so  just dont read my posts  next time  since you now everything 
peace out


----------

